# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Reprap printers for beginners...

## aknapp

This is for those of you who have experience building a reprap printer.

What are some of the most important things you wish you would have known/understood when you first began building a reprap? Are there any suggestions or advice you would give to someone who is completely new to reprap looking to build their first printer?

----------


## PeteD

My biggest recommendation would be to buy a kit rather than source your own parts.  Look for a kit that has good build instructions and a active community that supports it and can answer the questions you will have.

It may be cheaper to source your own parts, but if you're completely new to 3D printing, you're not likely to know enough about the different platforms, drivers, hot ends, electronics, firmware and software to put together a good system.  If you're in the US, I'd recommend you look at the MendelMax.  If you're in Europe, you should look into one of the RepRapPro machines.

Beyond that, just be active in the 3D printing forums.  This one looks pretty good.  Soliforums and the RepRap forums are both excellent.  You'll learn a lot reading the discussions and questions that the community answers.  Other good resources are the RepRap Magazine and Rich Rap's blog.

----------


## Vanguard

I think this is basically good advice.  Learn what you are doing, learn what YOU want from a printer, just get the feel for the entire thing.  It might be best to start with one of the "CHEAP" 3D printers, I do not care for the laser cut, wood printers, or other "cheap" printers, however, they are a good way to figure out whether or not you want to be messing with this stuff, with out spending a small fortune.  Plus steppers, and other parts might be able to be used on a build when and if you decide you want to build a custom printer.




> My biggest recommendation would be to buy a kit rather than source your own parts.  Look for a kit that has good build instructions and a active community that supports it and can answer the questions you will have.
> 
> It may be cheaper to source your own parts, but if you're completely new to 3D printing, you're not likely to know enough about the different platforms, drivers, hot ends, electronics, firmware and software to put together a good system.  If you're in the US, I'd recommend you look at the MendelMax.  If you're in Europe, you should look into one of the RepRapPro machines.

----------


## aknapp

Just in an  attempt to gather as much information that may be helpful as possible so  others may also reference. What components/parts of the printer are  important to have an understanding of or do some research on before  building? maybe a brief overview of their purpose... extruder, hot bed,  etc...

This is great information. Thank you very much. Please feel free to provide any more info that you may consider necessary.

----------


## brisinger

Make sure you calibrate it properly.  :Wink:

----------


## Jeremia_Munchkins

Definitely buy a kit.  Don't source your own parts.  That's where a lot of newbies run into trouble.
Jeremia

----------


## Aaron

Yes, I recommend purchasing a kit as your first printer. After assembling it and regularly using it for a few months, you may understand what is required to source your own parts. Also, you will have an existing printer to print parts for it.
The Makerfarm Prusas seem like good printers in my eyes.

----------


## KDog

I agree with buying a kit.  It is the best way to learn how the printer works and it is very satisfying to see it in action when you are finished.  My first printer was a Prusa i2.  It worked ok but I purchased a Printrbot Jr. after that.  I'd highly recommend Printrbot now.  They have a good support community and Printrbot is constantly designing completely new printers and upgrading existing ones.  While I'm not keen on the laser cut wood look either, they are very sturdy, easy to assemble and very inexpensive.  The Prusa i3 from MakerFarm is also a good choice for a first kit.

KDog

----------


## Aaron

I recently purchased makerfarm`s prusa 8`` kit. its about half assembled, however I like the quality and value of the kit.

----------


## DrLuigi

> I recently purchased makerfarm`s prusa 8`` kit. its about half assembled, however I like the quality and value of the kit.


Same here, i would recommend a makerfarm over a printrbot,
You get more bang for buck for sure!

----------


## aknapp

I ended up purchasing the Prusa I3 kit from makerfarm. I enjoy the look of the laser cut wood. I have finally built the printer and am now waiting on the power supply to arrive. Can't wait. Thank you all for the input! It has been very helpful. I'm sure I will be back looking for more help soon  :Smile:

----------

